# Hi from Poland!



## RobRobhere (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys

 Since You helped me to chose grill in other thread, I wanted to introduce myself.

My name is Robert, Im from Poland, I grill for some years, I have some grills like charcoal or gas, but last year i was fascinated with bbq. In Poland most ppl think bbq is just grillin on fire, btw. I bought kettle last weekend and Im about to make some real bbq hehe :p 

My other hobbies are homebrewing beer and growing hot chillis.

I hope for nice time here since I recognized there is alot of great and very expierienced ppl rdy to help eachother

Sorry for my english, its not the best :p

See Ya!


----------



## sky monkey (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome to SMF Robert! I'll be interested in the different cuts of meat you can get in Poland compared to the Western US where I'm at. Have fun with your new kettle!


----------



## briggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome Robert - sounds like you are in for the adventure.  Happy to try your home brew if you want to ship it over :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome abroad from WI, USA! It always fascinates me when I read about Europeans liking true BBQ!


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome! What little I know about Polish country cooking will square very well with what you can learn here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Robert!
Glad to have you join the group!
Al


----------



## dcecil (Jul 7, 2018)

I would love to see some pictures of your chili garden.  I grew my first batch this year and am always looking to improve on how I do things.  Anyways, welcome to the site.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2018)

Welcome to the site, enjoy that Kettle.

Chris


----------



## RobRobhere (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for your feedback, I was out for a while, but Im back :) I just bought little camera and gonna put here some photos of my hobbies, I will let You know, whats goin on and test my camera :P

So lets take a beer : )

My first try for Amber Ale - grain is rly hardcore mix of Pale Ale and a lot of caramel and some cookie, munich and vienna malt. For hops I did magnum for bitterness about 25g, not much hops for flavour
Look - nice amber color I aimed in (the photo is probably a little darker)
Smell - Some of Cookie and bread smell
Taste - No cookie in here hehe, a lot of bitterness and some bready caramel finish
ABV 5%

I like that one but I aim for little lighter taste not so bitter and more sweet










RobRob


----------



## RobRobhere (Jul 31, 2018)

I got some time for my kettle to burn it up a little :) I was grilling somefish in aluminum foil and blood sausage, I rly like it :D

Second time I did some chickens, I grilled, smoked? them for bout 2 hrs, temp was bout 200C (380-400F)
I rly liked it, but there were still a little red spots next to the bone I want to make it white next time (I prefer well made meat)

I noticed I cant put my oak chokes on the briquette, cus it instantly going to fire and gives a lot of not nice white smoke, Im not sure its should be like this ? Any ideas?

check a photo at the beginning and of smoke I aimed in

What You think ?


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 31, 2018)

Welcome to the board! What part of Poland are you in? I ask because my family is Lithuanian. Plenty of smoked fish but most everything else is bland. Polish cuisine seems to go from that in the north, to more like Hungarian in the south. More tomato and pepper.

Oh, peppers. I have two gardens of them enjoying some rain this morning. My parents told me about a Lithuanian phrase, sort of a joking curse,  that translates to *I'm going to chase you out to where the peppers grow!* Here I am.


----------



## RobRobhere (Jul 31, 2018)

The phrase is popular in Poland too hehe : ) Im From Center of Poland Łódź

I will shot some chili later.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 31, 2018)

RobRobhere said:


> I noticed I cant put my oak chokes on the briquette, cus it instantly going to fire and gives a lot of not nice white smoke, Im not sure its should be like this ? Any ideas?



You might want to start a new thread and repost your question so people will see it. I use an electric smoker so I can't give you the best advice. I usually see chunks of wood, like your piece in your picture cut in 3 pieces, for longer smokes and sometimes wood in chips for shorter smokes. The smoke is white when it's just beginning to combust and I believe this is normal. But it's best for you to post your question again so people will be more likely to see it and answer.

It's great to have you on the forum. I'm looking forward to seeing your smokes.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Aug 1, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana! Looking forward to seeing some of your Q views from Poland!


----------



## kawboy (Aug 1, 2018)

Welcome from Minnesota. My middle son did a semester in Austria and loved going to Poland, got his tattoo there. Don't worry about your English, it's way better than most of our Polish☺.


----------

